# Glitter Walls?



## PPD

Have a bid request from HO who wants glitter walls in her daughters room 

Figured I’d can call around to some rep’s to see what products are available but wanted to ask ya’ll...anyone done this?


----------



## Masterwork

My current house had glitter on the ceiling... Judging by how it looked before I painted it, someone tossed up handfuls of glitter before the texture dried.


----------



## fauxlynn

Ben Moore has a glitter glaze. I did a couple sample boards for my granddaughter. They looked good. Unfortunately the board is still in PA and I haven’t done her room yet. It’s worth a sample.


----------



## mukhoeb

GLITTER PAINT ADDITIVE - ULTRA FINE / EXTRA FINE 1/128" 0.008" 0.2MM
1589 reviews
$9.95


----------



## Masterwork

Is this something you need to clear coat?

If I wanted to wash dirt off the walls, for example, wouldn't I be scrubbing the glitter off?

The glitter on my ceilings was quite coarse. It looks like they would have used a glitter gun, or someone just broadcast it into the texture.


----------



## Redux

The only glitter effect I’ve ever done was when a client wanted me to paint a room & requested that I match a metallic flake finish on a motorcycle in both color and effect. I ended up having to use a metallic flake automotive finish called Ditzler by PPG which was spray applied using a conventional air gun ( I think it might have been a solvent borne acrylic enamel). After googling it, I see it’s still around, but rather than being a single stage system with the flake incorporated into the paint w/out a clear, it’s been changed up where the flake can be added to a number of PPG’s automotive finishing systems, yet is probably not something one would want to try or do. In all honesty, I had a really tough time with it but it ended up turning out amazing, only after several failed attempts.


----------



## kentdalimp

Another Option is to add Glitter to Minwax Polycrylic and topcoat with it. I've done specialty finishes before using Polycrylic instead of a Glaze. Paint the wall whatever color they want, then the Glitter infused Topcoat! 

Do a sample board first, whatever you decide though!


----------



## kentdalimp

These photos show an example of the Shimmer from adding Mica Powder to Polycrylic. While I didn't perform the Decorative Paint on this Building (Only the Architectural Painting) I know the system and have done it in other buildings. 

Basically you paint the Shimmer on the walls, then apply a stencil and paint it. This leaves the Negative space between the Stencil with the "Shimmery" look you see in the photos. The intent is to create a look similar to a wallpaper.


----------



## MikeCalifornia

I would say straight glitter mixed into a poly clear would work perfect.


----------



## PPD

These were the inspo shots she showed me...They’re from a UK based wallpaper company but she wants it done in finish rather than paper.

I originally hoped adding some glitter to topcoat would be ideal but after seeing this...looks more like I’d need to wet a roller w/ topcoat & roll it in a tray of pure glitter 

Definitely not a cleanable surface


----------



## Joe67

Youch. That looks a bit like fill a roller pan with glue and super-grainy glitter. And then put a clear on it. I don't envy you having to figure that out.


----------



## Fman

PPD said:


> These were the inspo shots she showed me...They’re from a UK based wallpaper company but she wants it done in finish rather than paper.
> 
> I originally hoped adding some glitter to topcoat would be ideal but after seeing this...looks more like I’d need to wet a roller w/ topcoat & roll it in a tray of pure glitter
> 
> Definitely not a cleanable surface


That looks like Multispec to me. All I remember about it is it has to be sprayed on. It might be the effect they are looking for.
https://www.multispec.com/Pages/about-multispec/about-multispec/


----------



## kentdalimp

Zolatone might get you there, But it has to be sprayed, and its not for the faint of heart. Of course the paint is a couple hundred dollars a gallon too!

https://www.zolatone.com/

If i had to come up with a similar look using just paint, It would likely be a base coat of shimmering paint, then use a Cup gun without the Air Cap to splatter different colors of other shimmer paint. It would end up looking like a Jackson Pollock Painting, but with some practice and playing with the gun settings you could make a cool multi color shimmer effect. Then maybe go over it with a slightly opaque glaze of Shimmer enough times to soften the splatter look some.


----------



## kentdalimp

Another Possible route is Paint the Wall and While its still went shoot Glitter through a Texture Hopper Gun across the wall. (Texture hopper is the first thing that comes to mind when trying to get even coverage. - Like spraying aggregate into wet epoxy.) Once the paint Dries, and sticks the glitter to the walls, sweep/lightly sand off the loose stuff and top with a clear topcoat. 

Sounds goofy, but would probably work!


----------



## IKnowNothing

DEAR Google, how to apply glitter to painted walls.
DEAR Painter, here is how:

https://www.google.com/search?q=how....69i57j0l5.24276j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## PPD

kentdalimp said:


> Another Possible route is Paint the Wall and While its still went shoot Glitter through a Texture Hopper Gun across the wall. (Texture hopper is the first thing that comes to mind when trying to get even coverage. - Like spraying aggregate into wet epoxy.) Once the paint Dries, and sticks the glitter to the walls, sweep/lightly sand off the loose stuff and top with a clear topcoat.
> 
> Sounds goofy, but would probably work!



Ya that might just work! Im gunna do a test on some drywall & see how it goes


----------



## Redux

Having been there and done that only once with metallic flake/glitter on drywall, and having sampled out numerous application methods and materials including automotive metallic flake finishes, had the opportunity arose to do it again, I’d invest in a compressor driven dry flake gun and shoot it on to the wet ground coat followed by a clear, similar to what kentdalimp suggested. It would provide better consistency and control, without the flake overlapping as it would if applied by mixing it with the clear.


----------



## PPD

Redux said:


> Having been there and done that only once with metallic flake/glitter on drywall, and having sampled out numerous application methods and materials including automotive metallic flake finishes, had the opportunity arose to do it again, I’d invest in a compressor driven dry flake gun and shoot it on to the wet ground coat followed by a clear, similar to what kentdalimp suggested. It would provide better consistency and control, without the flake overlapping as it would if applied by mixing it with the clear.



Ya my main concern is keeping the cost of supplies reasonable (considering its a kids room) & making sure she understands the potential cleaning n durability issues....

So long as I can accomplish that, then I just wanna be sure I can get a consistent and solid application since its apparent she wouldn’t be happy with the glitter paints available that only give it a glimmer. 

Original thought was:
•Paint walls in matching metallic base coat
•Use either PVA glue or Glaze (like setcoat) that would allow me to physically push the glitter on the wall...hopper gun would make this step a lot more efficient! 
•Use soft bristle brush the next day to lightly remove any glitter that hasn’t set.
•Apply MULTIPLE top coats (possibly spraying the first one to prevent glitter loss) 

I can’t help but cringe every time I consider the prep though...how in the world do I keep a vast supply of fine, sparkly, glitter from penetrating every surface in their house, my vehicle, and painting supplies?!

*Side note: Glitter is the devil  & loves to stick around for an eternity so I despise it! One of my oldest friends finds it simply hilarious & mails me cards and letters filled to the brim with glitter so I have to get sprayed if I want to read her card


----------



## kentdalimp

Thinking more about this, I wonder if you could use spray adhesive (3M 77 or 90) To spray the wall section by section (1'x1') then "Broadcast to refusal" the Glitter into the Adhesive. Once the whole wall is done, Topcoat with a clear. 

The Adhesive may cause issues with the top coat adhesion though, liekly not, but who knows!? 

With the adhesive being clear, it may work without messing up the look of the Basecoat. 

It would be a lot more work that trying to do it a whole wall at a time though. Interested to see your sample board! Please share when it's done.


----------



## Fman

PPD said:


> Ya my main concern is keeping the cost of supplies reasonable (considering its a kids room) & making sure she understands the potential cleaning n durability issues....
> 
> So long as I can accomplish that, then I just wanna be sure I can get a consistent and solid application since its apparent she wouldn’t be happy with the glitter paints available that only give it a glimmer.
> 
> Original thought was:
> •Paint walls in matching metallic base coat
> •Use either PVA glue or Glaze (like setcoat) that would allow me to physically push the glitter on the wall...hopper gun would make this step a lot more efficient!
> •Use soft bristle brush the next day to lightly remove any glitter that hasn’t set.
> •Apply MULTIPLE top coats (possibly spraying the first one to prevent glitter loss)
> 
> I can’t help but cringe every time I consider the prep though...how in the world do I keep a vast supply of fine, sparkly, glitter from penetrating every surface in their house, my vehicle, and painting supplies?!
> 
> *Side note: Glitter is the devil  & loves to stick around for an eternity so I despise it! One of my oldest friends finds it simply hilarious & mails me cards and letters filled to the brim with glitter so I have to get sprayed if I want to read her card


Due to the modern miracle of Al Gore rhythms, this showed up after viewing that Ace Hardware video. Looks easy enough...


----------



## IKnowNothing

Fman said:


> Due to the modern miracle of Al Gore rhythms, this showed up after viewing that Ace Hardware video. Looks easy enough...
> 
> Make your own easy mess free DIY Glitter paint - YouTube


Lol, what a horrible color combination on those walls.
Worst than Picasso's cubism art. Absolute kitsch.

*Edit.
From application point of view looks good.
Doesn't look like you need to 'eject' dry glitter on wet walls, or even spraying paint/glitter mixture.
Rolling that kitschy stuff looks easy enough and final finish looks good too. 
I guess spraying should give better finish, assuming painter is skilled in spraying.

.


----------



## Redux

PPD said:


> Ya my main concern is keeping the cost of supplies reasonable (considering its a kids room) & making sure she understands the potential cleaning n durability issues....
> 
> So long as I can accomplish that, then I just wanna be sure I can get a consistent and solid application since its apparent she wouldn’t be happy with the glitter paints available that only give it a glimmer.
> 
> Original thought was:
> •Paint walls in matching metallic base coat
> •Use either PVA glue or Glaze (like setcoat) that would allow me to physically push the glitter on the wall...hopper gun would make this step a lot more efficient!
> •Use soft bristle brush the next day to lightly remove any glitter that hasn’t set.
> •Apply MULTIPLE top coats (possibly spraying the first one to prevent glitter loss)
> 
> I can’t help but cringe every time I consider the prep though...how in the world do I keep a vast supply of fine, sparkly, glitter from penetrating every surface in their house, my vehicle, and painting supplies?!
> 
> *Side note: Glitter is the devil  & loves to stick around for an eternity so I despise it! One of my oldest friends finds it simply hilarious & mails me cards and letters filled to the brim with glitter so I have to get sprayed if I want to read her card


I’ve used Mod Podge which I “think” is essentially a vinyl acetate glue to adhere shredded paper which was pressed onto gesso primed linen canvass followed by clear coating with acrylic resin. It had a decent open working time and tack to it. Watered down PVA glue might serve as a good binder for your intended application. I also was playing around with a clear metallic flake specific waterborne binder which was compatible over just about any substrate as well as being clear coat compatible, having a very long open working time. I don’t recall the name of it though and couldn’t find it on the Web. If it should so happen to come back to me I’ll shoot you a PM.


----------



## kentdalimp

PPD, Did you ever do this job?! Interested to know how it went!


----------



## PPD

kentdalimp said:


> PPD, Did you ever do this job?! Interested to know how it went!


I did not, sadly my spidey sense told me the HO wasn’t fully committed to the job (or work it would require) so I wasn’t gunna waste time contacting reps & doin research. Woulda been fun tho!


----------

